# Is my TT 180 or 225 hp???



## Majestimatix (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello, I recently purchased a 2000 Audi TT quattro and I've been trying to figure out if it's the 180hp version or the 225hp. It's a 6 speed with AWD and from what I've read only the 225's came with the 6 speed transmission. Thing is it has a single exhaust coming out the back so I'm not quite sure. How can I tell which one it is??? Is there a model number i could look up or something?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm new to the Audi world and would like to know more about my car. I'm loving my TT so far!!

thank you


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Only MY2000 had a 180 Quattro. When looking at the engine from the front of the car, is the throttle body on the right or left? Left (passenger side) is a 180, right (driver side) is a 225.

With a single exhaust, you are 99% likely a 180.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Easiest way is to check the engine bay as the above poster stated. I have seen people go to the trouble of making the 225 exhaust single outlet, as well as tranny swapping a 180 with a 6 speed. However very rarely will someone go to the trouble of getting a new intake manifold to match the 225's. 
If your engine bay looks like this 








It's a 180
If it looks like this








it's a 225.

Another way to check is to see if you have 1 or 2 side mount intercoolers. Just pull the fender lining back on the fronts and see if you have 1 sidemount total or 2 on both sides. if you have 2 it's a 225. :thumbup:


----------



## Majestimatix (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh, okay. It looks like I have the 180. The previous owner must of swapped the 5 speed with a 6 speed. It's still a fun car to drive regardless, just not very fast. What kind of mods could I do to make mine as fast if not faster than the 225?? Right now I have straight pipe exhaust and a K&N cold air intake.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Majestimatix said:


> Oh, okay. It looks like I have the 180. The previous owner must of swapped the 5 speed with a 6 speed. It's still a fun car to drive regardless, just not very fast. What kind of mods could I do to make mine as fast if not faster than the 225?? Right now I have straight pipe exhaust and a K&N cold air intake.


A tune will go a long way.


----------



## Majestimatix (Jun 7, 2015)

Is this a good one? http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Audi-TT-18L-Turbo-2000-180hp


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Majestimatix said:


> Is this a good one? http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Audi-TT-18L-Turbo-2000-180hp


Unitronic is okay. Pretty much the same thing if you shop around other places. The more aggressive tunes usually come from REVO or Gonzo Tuning. I personally went with Gonzo because he's the cheapest and yields the most power. But he's a one man operation so you have to be patient:thumbup:

As far as mods. The only difference now between your 180q and a 225 is the fact that the 225 has a second side mount intercooler, and it has a bigger turbo. To yield better power:
1- Consider going big turbo or midsized turbo. Many options out there however this will require you to do the connecting rods in the engine. Or you can get a K04 Hybrid turbo which will yield more boost than a standard k04 and give you more power than a standard 225 setup.
2- Get a Front Mount Intercooler. I used a generic ebay one and it works wonders. Make sure the well size is BIGGER than 2.5" and you should be good. Mine's 2.75" for reference. 3" is preferred but harder to fit.
You will probably need additional piping or you'll have to buy the "L" upper boost pipe with resonator (or the forge unresonated one) that comes on the 225 to complete the intercooler piping.

Other than that, you have the 6 speed, you have the AWD, and you have the same engine. The old owner already did the hard part imo (the tranny swap).


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Let me know what your Engine code is. I just pulled an APR 93oct tune out of my 2000 TT with an ATC. Woke the 180q up real quick. Ill let it go for real cheap if youre interested. :thumbup:


----------



## Majestimatix (Jun 7, 2015)

Where do I find the engine code?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Majestimatix said:


> Where do I find the engine code?


If you pull up the engine cover, it should be stamped there on the front left side of the head. At least that's where my AMU is stamped.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

IIRC, all early 2000 Quattros were ATCs. :thumbup:


----------



## krp33 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a 2000 ATC 180q. If the original poster is not interested in the APR ECU, I am. Why did you pull it out?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

krp33 said:


> I have a 2000 ATC 180q. If the original poster is not interested in the APR ECU, I am. Why did you pull it out?


I pulled the stock motor out in favor of a built one + bigger turbo.


----------



## krp33 (Jan 22, 2014)

It doesn't look like the original poster is interested in the ecu. If you don't mind offering it to me, let me know.


----------



## killjoy593 (Apr 27, 2015)

Are the gonzo tunes as reliable as the apr or unitronic? I remember there was a thread about someone getting the tune and when they went to pull on the highway, the car over boosted and put a hole in the block. Made me a bit hesitant with the tune.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

krp33 said:


> It doesn't look like the original poster is interested in the ecu. If you don't mind offering it to me, let me know.


pm sent


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

killjoy593 said:


> Are the gonzo tunes as reliable as the apr or unitronic? I remember there was a thread about someone getting the tune and when they went to pull on the highway, the car over boosted and put a hole in the block. Made me a bit hesitant with the tune.


I think safe is a better word to use -- is a Gonzo tune as safe as APR or Unitronic? Yes, they are all similar with the GTS tune going a few steps further to provide extra power and some additional features that are typically not offered with other off-the-shelf tunes. As long as the tune safely set your AFR and timing curve for the fuel that you run, they have nothing to do really with reliability. 

Mechanical condition, maintenance, and supporting mods are what will give the "reliability" or not. ECU tuning makes the engine work harder and the extra stress tend to expose underlying mechanical problems that needed to be addressed. Things like diverter valves, ignition coils and plugs, old tired vacuum/boost hoses, weak/tired cooling systems, weak fuel pump and delivery, etc. are all areas that will show their weaknesses when the ECU is tuned. Make sure all these components and systems are in good running order and the tune in itselve will keep the car running safely (regardless of the brand). :beer:


----------



## krp33 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tempes_TT said:


> pm sent


Reply sent


----------

